# 2019 Honda Passport: Thesis 3-Way Set-up



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

As a Quality Manager and previous Design Engineer, I have documented my build below. Keeping in mind my goal was not to make this an on-going hobby, constantly swapping components out and creating my own “Winchester House”, my goal was to upgrade the stereo and then stop, enjoy and get on with life!

TARGET VEHICLE: 2019 Honda Passport, AWD Touring Model, with the upgraded stereo and the factory (Honda OEM) CD Player.

PREVIOUS ADDITIONS: Black Rhino Wheels, Continental A/T Tires, Full frontal XPEL Wrap, WeatherTech Floorliners, 3M Carbon Fiber Wrap on Dash, 2-tone Wheelskins Steering Wheel Cover, Sheepskin Inserts, Running Boards, Interior LED conversion, etc.

OBJECTIVES:

Create a great sounding stereo
Retain the use of the HU
Maintain a stealth look by utilizing OEM speaker locations, retaining the use of all cargo area locations, with no extensive custom modifications.
No more that two devices (Amps. DSP’s etc.) in order to maintain a low power draw, so no electrical upgrades are needed
Utilize high-quality components
Keep budget under: $1k / $3k / $6k (Phases #1, #2, & #3)
OEM STEREO DISCRIPTION: The OEM Stereo features a DSP amp putting out 540w to 10 speakers: (2) tweeters in A-Pillars, (2) tweeter/mids in C-Pillars, (2) Woofers in front doors , (2) woofers in rear doors, a center channel and a sub located under the rear deck area. I added the factory CD player, the system also has a hard drive, that music can be uploaded to via USB. Also has Apple Car Play.

OEM STEREO REVIEW: The stereo sound just sounded “ok”, nothing special, when pushed it sounded even more inadequate.

PHASE ONE BUILD: (1) I decided to see how much of an improvement could be realized by simply swapping out the four tweeters and four woofers with two sets of a lower level Focal AS165 Performance speakers. (2) Minimal sound deadening, behind door speakers only.

PHASE ONE OBJECTIVES REVIEW:

Create a great sounding stereo: NOT MET
Retain the use of the HU: MET
Maintain a stealth look by utilizing OEM speaker locations, retaining the use of all cargo area locations, with no extensive custom modifications: MET
No more that two devices (Amps. DSP’s etc.) in order to maintain a low power draw, so no electrical upgrades are needed: MET
Utilize high-quality components: NOT MET
Keep budget under $1k: MET
PHASE ONE ASSESSMENT: Sounded a lot better, however the OEM Amp did not really allow the Focals to sound their best, highs were harsh, and there was something off when playing at low volume conditions, stock sub was sloppy.

PHOTOS: Three of the four speakers are behind the stock/OEM locations, the Focal tweeters in the A-Pillars utilize the Focal covers, but since they are being replaced, they will not be shown.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

PHASE TWO BUILD:

1) Added the Audison AP F8.9 DSP Amp with 85wpc, powered front Focals “Active”, powered rear speakers “Passive” and bridged two channels to power (260w/300w) an Audison 8” Sub in a custom rear enclosure. (2) Complete sound deadening and Fast Rings.

PHASE TWO OBJECTIVES:

Create a great sounding stereo: CLOSER BUT NOT MET
Retain the use of the HU: MET
Maintain a stealth look by utilizing OEM speaker locations, retaining the use of all cargo area locations, with no extensive custom modifications: MET
No more that two devices (Amps. DSP’s etc.) in order to maintain a low power draw, so no electrical upgrades are needed: MET
Utilize high-quality components: MET (except for Phase One speakers)
Keep Budget around $3k: MET
PHASE TWO ASSESSMENT: Sounded MUCH better, highs still bright, even when (supposedly) adjusted down via DSP software. Dark Side of the Moon CD sounds awesome. Speakers are now the weakest link and the Sub needs more power.

PHOTOS: Only one photo of the finished custom Sub Enclosure (see below). My installer created a short clip of the install (also below), the Audison APF8.9 DSP Amp is hidden behind the side panel, near the new Subwoofer and they left a little USB for future DSP tuning.















I asked them if they could make the enclosure so that I could still access the chrome tie down (for my Cargo Net) and they did an awesome job with it!


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

PHASE THREE BUILD: (Completed Feb. 7, 2021)

Installed Focal Utopia 165W XP, woofers, which are rated 2ohm, so my amp will be able to send 130wpc to them. The Beryllium tweeters were a pefect fit in the OEM A-Pillar locations.


----------



## Boston617 (Dec 23, 2020)

Following! Where are the pics?


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Boston617 said:


> Following! Where are the pics?


Ok, I got a few for Phase 2 and a preview of Phase 3 below:











happy now? (lol)


----------



## Boston617 (Dec 23, 2020)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Ok, I got a few for Phase 2 and a preview of Phase 3 below:
> 
> View attachment 289875
> 
> ...


Yes! I like that sub enclosure ! And love me some Thesis !


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

PHASE FOUR PROPOSED BUILD: ESD: March 17, 2021

Install the same model Focal Utopia 165W XP, (2ohm) woofers to the rear doors (as are in the front doors),
Install the Audison Thesis TH 1.5 II Violino Tweeters to the rear C-Pillars.
Install the Audison APF 1D (mono) 500w @ 4-ohm Sub Amp.
DSP Tune










PHOTOS: I'll get more of my final build photos soon.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Completed the install, the last two days, sounds amazing! Here is a recap of my set-up in a 2019 Honda Passport:

*AMPS:*
Audison AP F8.9 (8 channel, 85wpc @ 4ohm / 130wpc @ 2ohms)
Audison AP FD1 (500w X 1 @ 4ohm)

*FRONT SOUNDSATGE:*
Focal Utopia TBXP Tweeters (A-Pillars)
Focal Utopia 165W-XP Woofers (Doors)

*REAR SOUDSTAGE:*
Audison Thesis Violino II 1.5 Tweeters (C-Pillars)
Focal Utopia 165W-XP Woofers (Doors)

*SUBWOOFER:*
Audison APS 8D 8" Sub (in very rear side panel - custom enclosure)

*CONTROLER:*
Audison DRC MP


It really does sound awesome, enjoying more than words can properly convey! I am going to do one more "DSP Retune" in about a month, after all the speakers have sufficiently burned in. The four Focal Utopia woofers are mounted in the doors behind the factory panels, Amps are hidden as well.

All you can see are the Tweeters. In an above post you can see the TBXP's in the A-Pillars, below are the rear Thesis Violino II Tweeters, which are in the OEM C-Pillar locations, aimed at the driver/passengers' heads.


----------



## BJG (Feb 7, 2021)

Hats off.. you did an extremely clean job! Very impressive!


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

I had what I hope is my final DSP tune today, approx. 30 days after the full install was completed. Newport Sound (Costa Mesa Ca.) did the work and did a great job (highly recommended!).

With the Audison DSP Controller (DRC MP) you can save multiple Music Profiles, and I had two:
1) Front Sound stage with Rear-Fill (which is the typical recommended set up with the emphasis on the Drivers seat).
2) Primary Front Sound stage with Rear Speakers turned WAY up. (For more sound from the rear Audison Thesis Tweeters and Utopia 6.5 Woofers)

I wanted to some songs that I am very familiar with, songs I have heard for 40 years or songs that are well produced, well remastered, songs that have instrumentation that excels, great singing, rad guitar, drums that pound, synth's that sizzle and here were some that I played during my drive afterwards:

1) Simple Minds: New Gold Dream - 2003 Remaster: The entire CD is awesome, but there are some stand out songs like: Big Sleep and Hunter and the Hunted that are outstanding, the bass is so clear and thumping, anyone who likes 80's alternative should have this release...

2) Led Zep: Mothership (Remastered): Stairway to Heaven & Black Dog: Stairway to Heaven, opens with acoustic guitar and you can hear the strings resonate as Jimmy's finger nails clip across the coils of the guitar strings, and when Plants' vocals come in and gently speak the lyrics in the first half of the song, it's like he is right there in the car! As Black Dog starts and stops and vocals pop and the drums pound, for an early seventies song, somebody did an awesome remaster!

3) ELP: From the Beginning (Remastered): Another old 70's song, masterfully remaster, most of the song is acoustic guitar with vocals, super clear and mesmerizing, then near the end of the song a mellow synthesizer takes over zigging and zagging weaving its way thru my tweeters - Listening to this song, on this stereo, makes it ALL worth it...!

4) Yes: Roundabout (Remastered): There is this sonic crescendo at the beginning of the song that seems to flow from the left to right and the bass is powerful, the entire song is a true classic and it sounds awesome on my stereo!

5) Kiukla: Die Yaman: This is an Armenian folk song, recorded many times over the years, I have it on CD and it is wonderfully recorded, super clear, with various instruments, I found a review that described it as: _a psychedelic-world music-fusion instrumental, _which I think fits nicely! Super hard to find.
here is a link: 




Ok, for another change of pace:
6) Grandmaster Flash & Melle Mel: White Lines (Don't Do It)! This is just a FUN song, made at the beginning of Rap, before it became gansterized! It has a super heavy beat that simply pounds! Hearing it convinced me that (_as crazy as this may sound_) - I don't need anything MORE than one 8" Subwoofer powered by 500w!

7) Peter Gabriel: Don't Give Up: Back in the 70's, Peter Gabriels voice is /was every bit as awesome as David Bowie's! And in this song you get Kate Bush too! Beautifully crafted, their vocals - _even though I do not have any midrange drivers_ - just shine so crystal clear!

8) Pink Floyd: Time (Remastered) - The beginning of this song, with all the clock, alarms, bells, ticking, just explodes (in a good way) through the Utopia & Thesis Tweeters and then the bass thunders in and the drums and guitars and the song is on its a way. Again this is a song I've heard a thousand since it came out and it has NEVER sounded better or clearer!

9) Projekct Two: Happy Hour on Planet Zarg - Huh? What? Never heard of it? Well have you heard of Robert Fripp? King Crimson? Well this is a more recent recording, one with simple awesome bass, drums and guitar! LINK: 




10) Korai Orom: 1. - Sorry, another band you're gonna say "WFT? to, but it is a great song to hear blasted on a car stereo!
Link: 




Overall, I'm super happy with everything and will leave more updates, as warranted...


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

fast forward, 8 months........

I caught the 3-way bug......

Major mods coming, along with pic's -------- next week!

Got this from my installer:
BEFORE:










AFTER:








stay tuned


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Just completed moving my Thesis Violino !! Tweeters to the (front) A-Pillars and having some custom Dash Pods made to hold the Thesis Voce II Mids.......

OMG, they sound amazing!










More to follow...


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

One more of the raw Dash Pods:


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Ok, I'm done! Anyone believe me? No really, I am done upgrading. Any changes at this point will be far more costly as opposed to the improvements they may add...

The sound is phenomenally clear (even playing the songs listed in the previous post above.

Looking at my list, I could be a poster-boy for Audison gear, I have a contact and got most (not all) of the gear at a discount.

I am only running a Front Sound Stage and a Subwoofer, here is my list:
Audison Thesis TH1.5 II Violino Tweeters
Audison Thesis TH3.0 II Voce Midranges
Audison Thesis TH6.5 II Sax Woofers
Audison APS 8D Subwoofer
Audison AP F8.9 8-Channel DSP Amp (4 x channels @ 85w each & 4 channels - bridged into 2 channels @ 260w each)
Audison AP F 1D 1-Channel Mono Amp (500w x 1 @ 4ohms)
Audison DRC MP Controller
Audison Thesis THG 1.5 II Grill
Audison Thesis THG 3.0 II Grill









_(NOTE: Missing from the photo: the Sub and DRC MP boxes)

INSTALLATION NOTES:_
1. The A Pillars were reworked to house the Violino (Tweeters), after which they were sent out to a professional upholsterer to cover them in a fine fabric. They looked BETTER than the original molded ones! The Tweeters were intentionally aimed off axis, and along with the DSP tuning, they sounded better this way, preventing any potential beaming and they look better mounted flush into the A-Pillars.





2. Custom Dash Pods were made to house the Thesis Voce (Midranges), they were also sent out and covered with the same fabic as the A-Pillars.
These Mids are true midranges, as their frequency response is listed as 110hz - 5,700hz. They were aimed slightly off axis, yet project perfectly to the driver and passenger (cross-fired).










3. The Sax Woofers were mounted in the OEM front door locations, with minimal modifications and include Fast Rings (well, Foam Rings).










4. A custom Fiberglass box was constructed in the rear cubby area to house the Sub. The Sub is "only" 8" but (to me) it provides all the bass I need for the music I listen to. There is a photo in one of the above posts.

5. Tuning was done using the Thesis recommended settings shown on page 36 of the Thesis K3 II Orchestra A (see link below if you want). After the Tuner (guy) was done, he had me sit in the driver seat and I played a bunch of songs (on CD - WAV file format) and he did a bit of tweaking based on my person preferences. It was real interesting when he played just one set of speakers at a time and I was able to better understand what each speaker was reproducing. When we were done, he saved/uploaded into my Amp and disconnected.


https://www.audison.eu/wp-content/uploads/2020/01/JBL016_Owners-manual-THESIS-speaker_Rev-19B_x-Web.pdf




Overall I am SUPER happy with everything and have a ton of music to listen to - to hear the full capabilities of this system...

Thanks for reading... Hey if anyone cares about the costs, please ask and I'll add them (_it wasn't cheap...)._


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks really good. How do you like the Passport as a vehicle?


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Niebur3 said:


> Looks really good. How do you like the Passport as a vehicle?


Well, I like it a lot, it's my first SUV (as a daily Driver), wife has a RX350, and had a Venza, and before that she had a 4Runner before that. For 17 years I drove a couple of BMW 3-Series cars and they were made better, but with the Passport, I don't really miss them... _For those reasons, I do recommend the Passport...!_

And the Elite & Touring models have some type of "accoustic glass" which makes them quieter and after a proper sound deadening, you have a pretty decent interior in which to build a sound system in..!

_(Any other questions, please just ask...)_


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder (Nov 24, 2020)

Your system looks awesome!!! I hope you fully enjoy the sound and I'm glad you got the system that you wanted. By the way...why don't you blast some Metallica or Pantera to see how some thrash metal sounds with your truly radical system 🤘💀🤘


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## Ablakesurf77 (May 19, 2021)

I just got out of @MythosDreamLab's car. I must say it has the most beautiful front stage I have heard. I don't have a great amount to compare it to, but I have heard the vehicles of owners of the nearby audio shops and my own.

While others I have heard sound great with a very nice center image and Soundstage, mythos system is a level above, even above mine too with my gb front stage. He is running the Thesis mids and tweets, I forget the midwoofers. His system has a wide front stage that is incredibly accurate and detailed. The separation of the instruments and left and right are awesome and at eye level. The clarity is where it really shines. I was definitely impressed by this front stage. The mid woofers do an excellent job of digging low and sounding very clear and giving low end presence up front. 

His sub is an 8" audison which is tucked into the back pocket of his passport. It has a very full sound and compliments the front stage wonderfully. It sounds better than my TW3 that I had in my Rav4 prime in the same spot. Great little sub. It was surprisingly good at making the full sound even without any rear speakers. Though we didn't listen to any bass heavy songs (he's not into that) the 8" did excellent work from the 35hz and up with what we did listen to and sounded fantastic with lower bass notes by Tool. The lower end for me could use a tad of a deeper fuller feel, but he and I have different tastes in the sound and Steve is perfectly happy with it, especially the sleekNess and stealth look. 

This is a VERY well balanced system with amazing clarity and depth. The front stage is unreal and complimented nicely by the sub. It has more of an "airy sound" than mine if that makes sense, and a bit wider or a stage with clarity and detail. I may have to get into my dsp and see if I can get my GB stage to have a little more of those Thesis qualities, but that's a whole other story.

Just my thoughts hearing those Thesis for the first time. I'm definitely not an expert by any means either, just been putting systems in my cars for 25 years and sometimes it sounds good. Haha! Cheers!


----------



## neverstock59 (Apr 4, 2009)

Met up with @MythosDreamLab for a demo. First time i have heard the Audison in person. The only words i can use to describe his sound stage is precise realism. I have sat in many three way systems and two way systems that are running active. From my experience, many times I find that the installer expertise was lacking or the selection of gear is very subjective to user preference. 


That being said Iv'e only heard a few setups where i felt my ears take me back in time to a live recording or live show. The Audison sax, voce, and violino certainly did the job. The installers did a great Job with tuning and speaker placement as well as fabrication. After listening to both @MythosDreamLab two way vs three way system. Anyone debating to go three way vs two way. You will never regret taking the plunge. It is definitely not cheap to do. but if you are chasing for perfection or precision, then doing the three way route is the path to choose. Having the luxury to separate and dedicate certain frequencies to three speakers active, can reproduce things you cant hear when running a two way active. When sampling the Audison, I could feel more for the singers voice, the guitars rebound from being strung, the breath being taken in for a whistle. Truly detailed and a pleasure to hear. Thank you again @MythosDreamLab. Great guy to deal with and great taste in gear and music.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words, guys, it was great meeting up with you as well!

Maybe we can try to get a big meet organized for So. Cal. DIY members this summer!


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder (Nov 24, 2020)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys, it was great meeting up with you as well!
> 
> Maybe we can try to get a big meet organized for So. Cal. DIY members this summer!


Hell yeah!!! I'm down for that. Just let us know and I'll bring the war wagon down!!!
🤘🤪🤘


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

@MythosDreamLab - can you post photos of your front stage as viewed from the driver's seat? Am curious to see how your pillars/dash pods look from your perspective.

Really awesome system and it's cool that you were able to get satisfying results keeping to mostly one brand.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

steelwindmachine said:


> @MythosDreamLab - can you post photos of your front stage as viewed from the driver's seat? Am curious to see how your pillars/dash pods look from your perspective.
> 
> Really awesome system and it's cool that you were able to get satisfying results keeping to mostly one brand.


Hi Dan, sorry, took me a bit to shoot the pic, but I took two, with and without my Sun Screens, both taken from the driver's seat at eye level, the dash pods in the corners do not impede my view at all...!


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

looks awesome!

Why didn't you choose to integrate both the mid and tweet into the a-pillar trim?

I see your door "sail" panels are quite wierd. Obviously not a great spot to put a driver, so I get the pillar/dash locations. That corner door glass is just odd lol


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

steelwindmachine said:


> looks awesome!
> 
> Why didn't you choose to integrate both the mid and tweet into the a-pillar trim?
> 
> I see your door "sail" panels are quite weird. Obviously not a great spot to put a driver, so I get the pillar/dash locations. That corner door glass is just odd lol



Thanks, well, I have seem some of the A-Pillar mods that house both a Mid and a Tweeter and they just look too "in your face". I wanted to put the Mid where the Tweeter was (is) and move the Tweeter to a custom pod near that little funky side window, but Honda also has the "Lane assist" light in the plastic piece there and even though it could have been re-positioned, they were concerned about attaching it to the door panel/frame, as every time the door was closed it would jar/vibrate it. Plus, if/when I ever get rid of my car, the Dash pod can be easily removed.

Here is a view of the dash pod from the outside, it blends very well into the black dash...


----------



## salisburyv (11 mo ago)

sorry if i missed it, how much did the system run you? how much was the install? i'm working towards a 3 way active front stage as well. I found a screaming deal on some CDT audio drivers, i'm working on finding the right amp. thanks for your time. system looks killer!! love the dash pods!!


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

The total cost is a tricky question, since I swapped speakers around, but with all the labor and custom fab stuff, I'm sure its up around $9k-ish...


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

These Thesis speakers are amazing me more and more each time I listen to them, going thru my 2k CD collection is real fun...!


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Sheesh. This was a fun read. Beautiful setup


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Freakquency said:


> Sheesh. This was a fun read. Beautiful setup


Thanks for the kind words...


----------



## Jarcher (6 mo ago)

Bringing this here from other forum for others to give input. Thanks in advance for info given. Would like to upgrade current stock system but don't want to make bad decisions and spend a lot of funds.

Just really unsure what the best starting point is. I've had people tell me to start with speakers and others tell me to start with a DSP amp with the stock speakers. I don't want to spend thousands to start off with and not be happy.

My questions (because what I'm reading online is confusing me slightly) are:
1. Do ohm ratings influence speaker and amp configurations? What is main difference of ohm ratings in speakers and amps?

2. If starting with just amp, should it be dsp amp with stock speakers or just an amp that will work with stock configuration? Or is that a bad idea?

3. If starting with speakers, should the speakers match what is currently stock for the head unit and amp? Ohm ratings, wattage, etc

4. If adding new speakers, would the stock wiring be sufficient or would that need to be taken into consideration on which speakers should be purchased? Or if adding amp would wiring need to be considered before putchasing?

I've worked on my own vehicles for 20+ years, unless it was something major that had to be done and I didn't have the needed tools. Im fairly confident I can do a basic speaker swap, but could be wrong since I know very little about car audio.

I plan on visiting a local audio shop but don't want to go in with 0 knowledge and be pushed by a salesperson to go a certain route. Not saying that they would do that, but never know.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

First thing to consider, is that Car Manufacturers team-up with the Stereo Manufactures to come up with the cheapest (least expensive) stereo that fits the vehicle. The newer stereos with multi-channels pretty much all feature DSP systems, which allows them to (again) custom tailor the least costly system that will sound good to the "Average Buyer". And that's the first problem, "us" stereo people are not satisfied with average stereos and want to upgrade...!

Each speaker is custom designed and fitted to its location, so swapping out to better speakers, doesn't necessarily work, due to the internal crossover points assigned by the OEM DSP. I learned this the hard way, as I installed $400 Focals front & rear,, which sounded bad due to the output of the OEM DSP/AMP.

*So, any meaningful upgrade is going to require a new DSP/AMP and new speakers!*



Jarcher said:


> Bringing this here from other forum for others to give input. Thanks in advance for info given. Would like to upgrade current stock system but don't want to make bad decisions and spend a lot of funds.
> 
> Just really unsure what the best starting point is. I've had people tell me to start with speakers and others tell me to start with a DSP amp with the stock speakers. I don't want to spend thousands to start off with and not be happy.
> 
> ...


The OEM speakers in the Touring/Elite are 2-ohms, the Sport/EXL/(and probably the Trailsport) have 4-ohm speakers. I would not get hung up on the ohms, switching from 2 to 4 or vice-versa is not a major issue (and will not break/destroy anything) as long as you have an Amp with enough power! When I did my initial swap, the Focals were 4 ohms and had plenty enounh power from the (supposedly) 540w OEM system. 



Jarcher said:


> 2. If starting with just amp, should it be dsp amp with stock speakers or just an amp that will work with stock configuration? Or is that a bad idea?


It depends on your goals and your budget, but YES, to make any meaningful improvement over the sock (OEM) system, a new DSP Amp AND New Speakers are the ONLY way to go!



Jarcher said:


> 3. If starting with speakers, should the speakers match what is currently stock for the head unit and amp? Ohm ratings, wattage, etc



There are plenty of people on the PP site who upgraded ONLY their speakers and say they are happy with the results, the OEM speakers are pretty pathetic looking, whimpy magnets and cheap paper cones, looking at them I was surprised they sounded as good as they did...! JBL & Infinity sell some 3-ohm speakers that some have used, but any aftermaket speakers in the $150-$250 range, may sound marginally better, until you try to turn them up REAL loud, then it becomes real apparent that "speaker only" upgrades are just a bandaid...



Jarcher said:


> 4. If adding new speakers, would the stock wiring be sufficient or would that need to be taken into consideration on which speakers should be purchased? Or if adding amp would wiring need to be considered before purchasing?


Should be fine using the OEM wiring, I would ask the stereo shop when you visit with them, what they typically do and or recommend.



Jarcher said:


> I've worked on my own vehicles for 20+ years, unless it was something major that had to be done and I didn't have the needed tools. I'm fairly confident I can do a basic speaker swap, but could be wrong since I know very little about car audio.


When upgrading to a new DSP Amp set-up, it is crucial to ensure that the Passport Infotainment System still fully works. My Amp has the the ability to take a OEM signal and de-equalize it, effectively restoring the full signal frequency. For instance, the signal being sent to the PP front tweeters might be 1k-20khz, whereas the signal being sent to the midrange-tweeters might be completely different, so putting new tweeters in both locations and using the OEM/DSP will not sound optimum based on the specs of the replacement speakers...



Jarcher said:


> I plan on visiting a local audio shop but don't want to go in with 0 knowledge and be pushed by a salesperson to go a certain route. Not saying that they would do that, but never know.


Best to visit several shops (if you can). I looked for shops that sold high-end gear (Focal/Audison/Blam/Helix/ect), as opposed to the ones that just catered to tmore of the basic brands (Rockford/Kenwood/ect.). I did not do any of my work, my install shop works on high-end vehicles (and had just done a Mclaren) so I figured I could trust them (and I was right!)...! 

*Hope that helps and feel free to hit me up with what the shops are saying/recommending...*


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I had a chance/privilege to meet up with @MythosDreamLab a couple days ago. He was nice enough to accommodate my wired work schedule and I want to thank him for that. I went to meet up with him for 2 reasons 1. He has a passaport (I have an accord) and one day I want to replace my SUV (08 XC90 V8) with a Honda SUV. I know I could just go to a dealer and test drive one but that leads up to my #2 reason. 2. Them thesis!!! 😍

He has a very nice setup his mid and tweeter (I think) are placed perfectly and have the perfect height and width. His sound stage is high and wide and sounds amazing. Even though his mids are up high by his windshield it doesn't obstruct his view. Them sax though, ..❤.. they play very low for a 6.5 and had plenty of bass/midbass coming out of them. I can't comment on his subwoofer cuz we opted to shut it off because I came to see the performance of them Thesis, and even without the sub on I could feel the sax vibrating his doors. You can't hear the door vibrating but you can definitely feel it. I have to say they performed excellent. His whole set up is perfect for him and what he listens to. 

He played a variety of music for me to test out the different frequencies from the different drivers. He played this female vocal track and wow. The clarity was like nothing I've heard before, sounded like she was right there in front of me and I could reach out and touch her. Very beautiful sounding mids n highs. He also played a variety of bass/midbass heavy music to test them Sax. He knew I was there because I have an interest to upgrade my GB60's so he accommodated my needs and played tracks to test them out. Those Sax play very low like I've stated before and are very accurate. 

It was a joy to meet up with him and I want to thank him again. That's the second car with an active SQ oriented sound system (his and mine) so take what I wrote for what it's worth. I'd love to go to an LA get together and listen to other ppls builds one day. Only issue I had with this meet up is that I now want them Thesis. 😍 "I have issues" and I get what I want so there may be more to come to my build one day. ✌🤘


----------



## Dgan21 (Mar 25, 2021)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I had a chance/privilege to meet up with @MythosDreamLab a couple days ago. He was nice enough to accommodate my wired work schedule and I want to thank him for that. I went to meet up with him for 2 reasons 1. He has a passaport (I have an accord) and one day I want to replace my SUV (08 XC90 V8) with a Honda SUV. I know I could just go to a dealer and test drive one but that leads up to my #2 reason. 2. Them thesis!!! 😍
> 
> He has a very nice setup his mid and tweeter (I think) are placed perfectly and have the perfect height and width. His sound stage is high and wide and sounds amazing. Even though his mids are up high by his windshield it doesn't obstruct his view. Them sax though, ..❤.. they play very low for a 6.5 and had plenty of bass/midbass coming out of them. I can't comment on his subwoofer cuz we opted to shut it off because I came to see the performance of them Thesis, and even without the sub on I could feel the sax vibrating his doors. You can't hear the door vibrating but you can definitely feel it. I have to say they performed excellent. His whole set up is perfect for him and what he listens to.
> 
> ...


Believe me I know how u feel, I’m coming from the gb15 and gb60 and now I have the 2way audison Thesis and wow they sound great!! So right now I’m working on getting the mosconi 4/30 install then get a tune and I can’t imagine how the will sound once it’s done.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Have upgrade plans in the works, have some of the components, have some on order and need to order some. Here is a basic overview of the upcoming changes:

1. Removing the Audison AP F1D Sub Amp
2. Adding the new Audison AF M5.11 5-Channel DSP Amp *(Purchased)*
3. Adding a set of the Thesis Violino Tweeters to the rear C-Pillars *(Purchased)*
4. Adding a set of the Focal 165W-XP Utopia Woofers to the rear doors. *(Purchased)*
5. Adding the Audison B-Con Hi-Resolution Bluetooth Receiver *(Maybe)*
6. Adding the Audison DRC-AC Controller (Rotary Knob) *(On Order)*
7. Using my existing 8-channel DSP amp as a "Companion" Amp.

The main goal is *to add rear sound. * The new AF M5.11, will add four additional channels, while also adding the new (& improved) Audison DSP software that is (supposedly) more user friendly and allows more adjustments/fine tuning than the previous version, which (supposedly) makes it more like the Helix DSP software.

Power from the two amps will be connected as follows:
Front Thesis Violino Tweeter: Powered by the AF M5.11 (2 channels @ 100w)
Front Thesis Voce Mid: Powered by the AF M5.11 (2 channels @ 100w)
Front Thesis Sax Woofer: Powered by the AP F8.9 (2 Bridged channels @ 260w)
Rear Thesis Violino Tweeter: Powered by the AP F8.9 (2 channels @ 85w)
Rear Focal Utopia Woofers: Powered by the AP F8.9 (2 channels @ 130w @ 2-ohm speakers)
Rear Audison AP 8D Sub Woofer: Powered by the AF M5.11 (1 channel @ 600w @ 2ohms)

More Details:
NOTE 1: The frequency response of the Thesis Violino Tweeter is 800hz - 26khz. It can be used in a 2-way configuration as well, so I plan to cross it over lower than the front Violino Tweeters and utilize it's ability to reproduce Mid-range frequencies.

NOTE 2: The Focal 165W-XP Woofer is rated a 2-ohms, meaning the Amp will send more power to them (130w vs 85w). In my previous set-up, I had (four) Focal 165W-XP Utopia Woofers, including the same (rear door) locations and they sounded great.

NOTE 3: The new Audison controller DRC-AC borrows it's design from Helix and allows for multiple set ups, so I may have some where the rear sound stage is louder than just "fill", the DRC-AC also has the capability to fully adjust the rear sound level.

LINKS:








AF M5.11 bit | Audison - car audio processors, amplifiers and speakers







www.audison.eu












B-CON | Audison - car audio processors, amplifiers and speakers


the ideal choice for streaming audio from a Hi-Res player (Fioo, Sony Walkman...) and from latest generation Android/Apple mobile devices.




www.audison.eu












DRC AC | Audison - car audio processors, amplifiers and speakers







www.audison.eu
 





That's about it for now, I will update this post and this thread as conditions change.

Thanks for reading...

*UPDATED 11/20/2022*


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

Going for "music for rear seat passengers" rather than rear fill, it appears. I suppose it could potentially be used as either.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Wish I was still in Cali... would love to hear your system @MythosDreamLab !!!


----------



## zech912 (Jun 23, 2017)

Great reading! I am sure it is even better listening.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

hella356 said:


> Going for "music for rear seat passengers" rather than rear fill, it appears. I suppose it could potentially be used as either.


I recently spoke with the Audison/Thesis USA Rep and he told me the new DRC-AC Controller Knob (Similar to the Helix Conductor) has a feature, where you can select the default setting, meaning I can set it up with the default setting being Rear Volume, so no need to have various "Tunes" selected, I can simply increase/decrease the rear volume without effecting the pre-set front/overall tune...









DRC AC | Audison - car audio processors, amplifiers and speakers







www.audison.eu


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Getting closer to amassing my rear sound stage, I now have:

Audison AF M5.14 DSP Amp
Thesis Violino Tweeters
Focal 165W-XP Utopia Woofers

Just waiting on the (Helix Conductor Copy) Audison DRC-AC Controller

which should be here in about two weeks...










_stay tuned...(lol)_


----------



## supersuk (Apr 17, 2010)

I just bought a 23 Ridgeline RTL about a week ago and was looking for places to install my Audiofrog GB 3 way set. I didn't want to put the Tweeters and Mids in the pillars because it does look to in your face like you said. Therefore, I decided to install the GB10 in the weird shaped sail panels where the blind side monitoring lights are. They fit very well and I'm still able to see the blind side monitoring lights. I did have to push the tweeters out more than I want because of the mirror mounting bolts behind this panel, but I feel they didn't protrude too much. Looks pretty good and have had no issues as of yet with doors opening and closing. Next in line is the GB25 in the pillars. I'll be making a build log later down the line once the project is completed.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

supersuk said:


> I just bought a 23 Ridgeline RTL about a week ago and was looking for places to install my Audiofrog GB 3 way set. I didn't want to put the Tweeters and Mids in the pillars because it does look to in your face like you said. Therefore, I decided to install the GB10 in the weird shaped sail panels where the blind side monitoring lights are. They fit very well and I'm still able to see the blind side monitoring lights. I did have to push the tweeters out more than I want because of the mirror mounting bolts behind this panel, but I feel they didn't protrude too much. Looks pretty good and have had no issues as of yet with doors opening and closing. Next in line is the GB25 in the pillars. I'll be making a build log later down the line once the project is completed.


That's what i wanted to do originally, but my installer did not see a good way to mount the tweeters there, but I'm sure it is going to look a lot more OEM-like than mine do..!

Love to see your build log, should be fun, what Amps you using? Are you in So. Cal.? Oops, I see Hawaii, I'll talk to the wife about a vacation...lol


----------



## supersuk (Apr 17, 2010)

Your build is awesome with top notch equipment! Wish I could hear your system one day.

There isn't much room to work with in the sails, but I was determined to make them work because I didn't want the A-pillars to be full with speakers and be noticeable to thieves. It'll prolly take me several months to install everything because i'm just taking my time. I'll start a build log when i'm done so I don't have a lot of time between posts. 

I can't decide between a Helix V Eight and a M One x or the JL Audio VX400/4i, VX600/2i, and another VX600/2i for the sub. I have all of the amps, just can't decide which to use. I'm leaning more toward the JL amps since they have more power for the midbass than the Helix.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks for the kind words "supersuk"...


----------

